# Meet Eleanor!!



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

This is my new little girl Eleanor (Roosevelt). (Her new older brother is already named Winston Churchill so I stuck with the theme). She's relaxing in her safe room right now. She's so tiny. An estimated birth date of March 20th. She's a rescue from a local organization. I'm really hoping I can let her out to play soon. I feel so terrible keeping her in there all alone!!!


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Cuteness overload! What a lil furball! She is too cute!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

She's listed as a DLH and they originally though part Maine ****. Now a vet is saying she could be part Persian! We really don't know anything but that she has a lot of fur!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG...she's adorable! She does look like she could be part Persian. My Abby is also part Persian (a Ragdoll/Persian mix). What does Winston think about Eleanor?


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

She's adorable! Love her eyes and ears....


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

aww I wanna put her in my pocket!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely kitten!


----------



## livismom (Mar 29, 2011)

OMG She is adorable!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She's so fluffy and adorable!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a doll baby! Congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

All I have to say is.........


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^ Hahahahaha! Thats great :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, so adorable! Did your rescue association happen to be Feline Rescue Association? I've been aware of them and contributing for a long time now. They do great things, including going into bad neighborhoods in Baltimore and finding street cats to catch and get adopted.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She is soooo cute - I love her!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

@Susan: Winston is doing some hissing at her. She wants to get directly at him but he isn't so sure of her yet. I'm keep them as separate as I can but she meows in her safe room and it breaks my heart! I have to take her out to play with her so she doesn't cry all the time!

@October: I got her from MAS Rescue. I looked into the Feline Rescue Association you talked about. MAS Rescue took her out of a high kill shelter in WV 

And yes, to quote despicable me "it's so fluffy!!"


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG... soooooo cute!!!! I want to squeeze her Elmira-style!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Here's another pic to show off her fluffiness!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

OhMiGosh! That might be the cutest thing I've seen all day (that's including my trip to PetSmart this afternoon, lol).


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

I want one!!!!   

Definitely ditto to the Despicable Me quote.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

If I ever find out more definitively what she's a cross of, I'll post it! The vets are throwing around DLH, Maine **** and Persian right now!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

She's soooooooooo cute


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh she has the most beautiful eyes! What a little heartbreaker! :love2


----------

